# Bath bomb



## crey15 (Feb 21, 2014)

This is my coco butter bath bomb with a bit of Brazilian Cocoa powder


----------



## Belinda02 (Feb 21, 2014)

Cool


----------



## new12soap (Feb 21, 2014)

Those look really great 

How do you keep from getting a cocoa ring in the bathtub?


----------



## crey15 (Feb 21, 2014)

I haven't tried them yet but there is only a tiny bit of cocoa. I was worried about it but it's no different than a sparkle ring or sandlewood ring, or some other flecks that some people put in their bombs. But we will see how I feel after I test one tonight. Excited!


----------



## Jencat (Feb 24, 2014)

Those look cool!  Does the cocoa go through the middle or is it just a ring on the outside?  I might need to try adding cocoa to my holiday cookie bath bombs next year.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 24, 2014)

Those look like yummy macaroons!


----------



## crey15 (Feb 24, 2014)

It's just a tiny vein so that u don't end up bathing in brown water  I wanted to drink the bath water the other night cuz it smelled like hot coco just from the coco butter and cocoa powder


----------



## Jencat (Feb 25, 2014)

crey15 said:


> It's just a tiny vein so that u don't end up bathing in brown water  I wanted to drink the bath water the other night cuz it smelled like hot coco just from the coco butter and cocoa powder



LOL!  Have to remember not to try that when I'm hungry.  

How did you do it in a tiny vein?


----------



## Ann Marie (Feb 25, 2014)

They look beautiful, congratulations! Let us know how they work!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 25, 2014)

Beautiful, but I wouldn't use cocoa powder. Might try it with light colored clay, however.


----------



## crey15 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jencat, I just put some of the mix in, patted it down on a diagonal and then did a layer of the mix with a little cocoa mixed in, then filled the rest with regular mix. Hope that makes sense


----------



## GoinNatural (Dec 2, 2014)

How did you make these without the ring? Beautiful!!!!


----------



## squeakycleanuk (Dec 2, 2014)

Great idea just doing a small streak of cocoa powder  it gives cocoa impact without overloading, I'm not a fan of the murky brown water that a full cocoa bomb creates. How did it affect the water colour, did it make any difference, just a slight tinge? How was the ring around the tub, did the butter leave an oil slick? I love the feel of cocoa butter in my bath but resent having to scrub the bath afterwards, so looking for ideas to combat this


----------



## steliyana (Dec 4, 2014)

What about other herbal powders that you can use for color? I tried turmeric, you can see the pic ( the one in front with turmeric, the one at the back with pale kaolin clay) lovely pale yellow but stains my skin and towel. I wonder if paprika might be ok? Also with the cocoa, does it stain your towel when you dry yourself?


----------



## steliyana (Dec 4, 2014)

Also would paprika be OK on the skin, read somewhere that it can be an irritant. I love the cocoa bombs, like ice cream balls... Yummy!


----------



## steliyana (Dec 4, 2014)

Also how do you store them, do you wrap them in plastic after they are dry to keep the fragrance?


----------

